# 2016 Gen2 Chevy Cruze Steering Wheel



## GEN2bluRS (May 16, 2018)

HI, 
I am working on a similiar change out but I have the LT w/ controls and I want a leather wheel. Keep in mind that the wheel picture has the lane change & other safety items. (LH pad.) Not suported by your car. I would imaging the folks at GM us a different wheel harness and down the column. But I don't know. Still track it down. There are video's out on how to remove the trim an key pads. I was thinking abour using that wheeel and changing the keypads out.
Under warranty I had my steering column replaced and they needed to have the car to torn apart to determine which steering column number it was... Good luck and let me know how things turnout.


----------



## firehawk618 (Feb 24, 2013)

Celdwist said:


> Hi, I have a 2016 Gen2 LS model with no controls on my steering wheel. I saw this listing on ebay for a steering wheel with EVERYTHING on it. Would this just be a plug and play? Or will more need to be into this?
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/2017-17-Ch...:Cruze&hash=item41e37a0b63:g:rdkAAOSwh41arKff



Chances are high at a very minimum the clock spring will be different.

If that's the only difference then I'd consider yourself lucky.

Better chances of the clock spring, harness and coding being different. 

But until you try it or dig deep into it we won't know.

Pull your air bag off then look at the connector to the clock spring. Is there a bunch of pins that aren't being used? If so then you might be able to plug the other wheel in and have it work.


----------



## JAGCruze2017 (Feb 20, 2019)

Any update on this?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

